# Newly acquired Elgin Bluebird



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 30, 2017)

So here it is! - I'm very happy with the quality of this restoration.  I didn't do the work, but I was able to bring the bike up a little in its finished form by addressing a few small issues.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 30, 2017)

A few more pics!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2017)

Gorgeous Steve!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2017)

These things litter the earth....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 30, 2017)

catfish said:


> These things litter the earth....




It truly is becoming a problem.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> It truly is becoming a problem.



No, the problems will begin when they start making them in China... It`s coming...------Cowboy
Super Nice Bike Above...


----------



## John G04 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thats awesome. Nice!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 30, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous steve


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> No, the problems will begin when they start making them in China... It`s coming...------Cowboy
> Super Nice Bike Above...




That would be a problem!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks amazing...a job well done, know go ride the wheels off and enjoy it!!!!


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2017)

Boo-T-full!!!


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 30, 2017)

Now go for a ride!


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> Now go for a ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> Now go for a ride!




That's what I'm talking about--ride it don't hide it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Brian (Oct 30, 2017)

HOLY MOLY !!!!!
I think my phone now has water damage from me drooling!!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 30, 2017)

YOWZA!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2017)

Spectacular!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about--ride it don't hide it! V/r Shawn




Riding  (not hiding)


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 700727
> 
> Riding  (not hiding)




Man that Bird has some serious lean with that kickstand down. I think I’d be laying under it at all times!!!


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 700727
> 
> Riding  (not hiding)




And great picture. I love all the gleaming bits of light reflecting off all the goodness.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2017)

Beautiful. Congrats. Enjoy the hell out of it.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 30, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 700727
> 
> Riding  (not hiding)



Just FYI those tires are NOS not Johns. 
Mike


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 30, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Just FYI those tires are NOS not Johns.
> Mike




I thought so!  But I did compare them to a set of John's; I couldn't beleive they were in such excellent rideable condition.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 31, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 700727
> 
> Riding  (not hiding)



STUNNING! JUST WOW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

